
Raccoon – A tiny Mac app to help you take breaks every 20min - kkitay
https://raccoon.technology/
======
cerberusss
Does it support dark mode?

~~~
kkitay
Kinda! It's so simple i'm not sure there's much that needs to be supported for
dark mode. I have dark mode on

------
mraudiobook_com
So, a timer?

~~~
kkitay
thats a little reductive but yes

